# Chapman Editing Track Graduate - AMA!



## Mike_V (Jul 2, 2019)

WriterGirl33 said:


> Do you know of any editing track grad students who wouldn’t mind answering some questions for a fellow editing track student?


Hit me up. I'll see if I can answer your questions.


----------



## WriterGirl33 (Jul 3, 2019)

Hi!

Did you find the program intensive? 

What types of things did you do on set? How many days were you on set?

How were the professors?

Did you audit or take any classes outside of your editing discipline?


----------



## Mike_V (Jul 5, 2019)

WriterGirl33 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Did you find the program intensive?
> 
> ...



It comes in waves. It gets pretty intense once you work on your own cycle and thesis films because most of your life would be consumed by it.

first year, I took any position I can get because I just wanted to know. I was 2nd AC, Grip, Boom Op, and script supervisor
2nd year, i had cycle films to be responsible for, so for my own films, I was the script supervisor and sometimes the sound mixer (rarely). I help out others on their cycle films as a grip for the most part. Sometimes I'm the boom op.
3rd year, i was script supervisor for the thesis film.

Professors are great, but I also highly recommend you take the time to talk to them and get as much as you can out of them outside of class. For editing, we didn't learn much of "how to use avid" but more of "how to cut seamlessly and techniques that will help you get away with issues in a scene" as well as "what not to do"

Chapman is a flat rate fee, so I took a lot of other classes. Namely I did Foley & ADR and also got Avid & Protools certified. I also hang out at other classes sometimes just to get a feel of it. Sometimes I sit in on a directing class (not officially, but i just ask if I can sit in)

Hope that helps!

P.S Please tag or quote me so I know there's a response just in case I didn't check the forum that day!


----------



## jn0pe (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi! Thank you for this AMA! @Mike_V 

I'm curious what kind of experience you had before going in. Was there anything you wished you had prepared beforehand? Any tips for someone starting without any prior experience?

Also, would you recommend this program for someone who has multiple interests? For instance, I'm interested in both editing and directing, so I'm wondering whether I might be better-served to choose a more holistic program elsewhere.

Finally, what was your experience looking for work after graduation? Did your degree from Chapman help you, and were you able to develop any relationships with alumni? Did you do any internships during your time as a student, and did Chapman provide any opportunities to network or build career connections?


----------



## Mike_V (Apr 21, 2020)

jn0pe said:


> Hi! Thank you for this AMA! @Mike_V
> 
> I'm curious what kind of experience you had before going in. Was there anything you wished you had prepared beforehand? Any tips for someone starting without any prior experience?
> 
> ...



Heya,
I was editing videos for Obama's campaign in 2016 for their Georgia site for a few months before I applied to Chapman. The only thing I can think of is to get familiar with Avid Media Composer. You get a bootcamp and that's it. you'll have to pursue your certification at chapman during the breaks when you can. You really don't need any specific prior experience imho. I think you need to really think about what kind of genre you want to do and shoot some stuff. Whether it's a recreation of a scene or a script a friend wrote, what I believe is important is that you have something for them to see.
In regards to other programs, I honestly can't give you an answer because i don't know. If you go to Chapman though, you decide specifically what you want to do. You can go in as editing and try to take additional classes if you want. You can go in as directing and get access to the editing classes as well, but remember, there's a finite number of hours in a day and not all classes will be at times that you can take them all. You'll also be busy with helping on cycle films, then working on your own cycle films, then finally your thesis. 

Work experience wise, i found a job within about a year. Honestly, I'm not that good with social networking so I am at a bit of a disadvantage. You should also work on establishing relationships with your fellow students (with as many as possible). this will definitely help you. 
I did a few internships but tbh, i think i goofed and did internships that really didn't help me much. it was a lot of wasted money for me, but that was my fault. A lot of other people have gotten internships that really benefited them straight out of chapman. The Chapman name in itself is relatively powerful. Even now, when I intv for jobs or get contacted and they see Chapman on it, they usually comment that Chapman has a lot of good editors that have graduated from there.

I hope that helps.


----------

